# EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to the USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 12, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/ef-m-11-22-f3-5-5-6-is-stm-not-coming-to-north-america/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/ef-m-11-22-f3-5-5-6-is-stm-not-coming-to-north-america/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Say what?

</strong>A lens I’ll actually buy is apparently not coming to the USA market. <del>If it’s not coming to Canon USA, I can’t see it coming to Canada either</del>. The lens does appear on the Canon Canada site, I missed that at first check (<em>Thanks David</em>).</p>
<p><strong>From Canon USA</strong>

<em>“Thank you for your inquiry regarding the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens. We can certainly understand the confusion surrounding this release! Unfortunately, this specific lens will not be sold or serviced by Canon USA. “</em></p>
<p>This would be a first as far as I can remember.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/Lenses/Canon-EF-M-11-22mm-f-4-5-6-IS-STM/td-p/27319" target="_blank">CUSA</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Canon... Mind bL0wN. *make's hand explosion


----------



## Dianoda (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

The heck? That can't be right... maybe just a different release schedule?


----------



## tbob32 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

I posted this yesterday in a different thread, but it applies more here I think:

======================================================================

I sent the following email to CanonUSA today:

I ordered an EOS M from B&H Photo this week that is on it's way. I just noticed that a new lens is available everywhere but the U.S. and notices from Canon that it will not be and won't be supported. 

This is making me nervous about the future of the M and whether I should just return this to B&H upon arrival. Does Canon intend to support and develop the M line in the U.S. or abandon it once the current stock is gone at the discounted prices?

Concerned in the U.S.
Robert Taylor


And received the following reply a couple of hours later:


Dear Robert Taylor:

Thank you for contacting Canon product support about the EOS M.

You are correct. At this time, we do not have plans to sell the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM due to current market conditions.

As to the future of the EOS M line, I do not have any information to support one side or the other. New products will be announced as they become available, should they be released. 

As always, the best place to locate current information and press releases is on our newsroom website here:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=20

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS M. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Andrew
Technical Support Representative

Special Note: Certain issues are very difficult to resolve via email. If your question remains unanswered after you have received this email, you may call our special toll-free number for email customers with unresolved issues and speak to a technician by dialing 1-866-261-9362, Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 12:00 midnight ET, and Saturday 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. ET (excluding holidays).

If you prefer to continue to communicate via email, reply to this message and we will respond as quickly as possible.

The statement about not releasing due to current market conditions does not inspire faith. I'll still keep it but I'm not expecting many new accessories.

Bob T


----------



## bholliman (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Very strange... I would definitely would have bought one of these for the $299 M I just received.


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Why would they not? To put it blatantly this is a very stupid move on canon's part. If they offer it for sale people would but it. If not then people will not buy it. They had huge blow-out sales on the EOS-M getting many people (my-self included) to buy into the system and then they decide not to support it in their biggest market? 

Canon:
Does this mean you are dropping the EOS-M2 for the USA too? 
Should I just sell or return my brand new EOS-M to get a much better supported camera like a NEX or M4/3?

I am not keen on investing any money in a dead system............


----------



## missitnoonan (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

I'm somewhat surprised, it can't be all the hard to bring the lens to the US when they're already making it and marketing it elsewhere, but the EOS M just doesn't seem to be that popular a system in the US (and this is coming from someone who just bought in on the $299 deal).

I've never seen one out in public, and I see a lot of tourists with mirrorless systems on my daily commute on Boston's T. Maybe Canon is just going to drop mirrorless in the US and this deal was a final clear out

And hey, even if they did, I still like my M for $299 and will get good use out of it. I never intended to get much beyond the 22 and the 18-55, anything beyond that I'll just use my 60D.


----------



## MadHungarian (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Arcane import restrictions or financial reasons? Support issues? Manufacturing issues? I suppose there's got to be some sort of arcane sane reason somewhere that doesn't occur to us mere mortals.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Canon has better lens for US: 10mm f2.8 pancake :

Dam it...I was waiting for this lens to be announced in US :'(


----------



## infared (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Ahh....the Canon Mirrorless Mess continues.....stay tuned!!!!! :


----------



## tomsop (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Maybe someone could put together a survey monkey that asks how many willing to buy this lens and at what price and send the results to Canon to let them make a marketing decision. Since the overwhelming response to the M has been very negative (only positive because price is slashed so Canon is just cutting losses, not profiting) is understandable why Canon is nervous about investing any more money in a failed product line.

My assumption is they will change their mind should the new M get better reception.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

I wonder if they'll change their minds after the high volume of M's in consumers' hands after the recent sale, or if this represents a broader strategic decision on the EOS M system in the US market?

FWIW, Henry's and Vistek in Canada will be carrying the 11-22mm, and they ship to the US. Not sure what one would do if service became necessary, though...


----------



## stuDoc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Any chance this could be a sign that they plan to transform the M-line into a full-frame system for the US market (with a new name) while maintaining APS-C sized mirrorless compacts for the Eastern markets (where they are better received)? I would hope that they are holding back on releasing crop-sensor lenses in the US because they intend to deliver full-frame equivalents instead.


----------



## yakman (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

My wild guess. 
1. The EFs 10-20 is selling well in US, bringing a higher margin.
EF M 11-22 will be better in performance, lighter, equally or better in build, and much CHEAPER...
I sold my Sigma 10-20 soon after the 11-22 news release..

2. EF M is selling much better in other part of the world compared to US.


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Please, everyone who is interested please send canon a note telling them they want to buy the 11-22

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/form_display/sales_product_information

There have been many times in the past a company made a decision but the consumers changed their mind. Just look at the upcoming XBOX One!


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



stuDoc said:


> Any chance this could be a sign that they plan to transform the M-line into a full-frame system for the US market (with a new name) while maintaining APS-C sized mirrorless compacts for the Eastern markets (where they are better received)? I would hope that they are holding back on releasing crop-sensor lenses in the US because they intend to deliver full-frame equivalents instead.



I kind of doubt this. The point of mirrorless is smaller lighter cheaper and easy to use. A Full Frame mirrorless would require Canon to develop a 4th EF mount and a whole new set of lenses. 

Canon just released a camera that was totally incapable of competing with its rivals. Unfortunately by the time they fixed their defect/ problem they apparently already decided to drop the system. Dumb move but what can we do but return our new EOS-M's in protest...


----------



## distant.star (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

.
I'm curious as to how a "technical support representative" is making marketing announcements for Canon USA.

If the credibility factor were higher, it might suggest the recent sale was a big inventory dump in anticipation of some substantial change -- e.g. abandoning this line.

This might also suggest contention between Canon Japan and Canon USA. Marketing people at Canon USA may have resisted this whole project from the start. They never seemed to put much effort into marketing it here. Now they may be telling Japan there aren't enough sold units in the market to support what they probably view as a specialty lens typically used by enthusiasts -- people who are more than casuals or tourists, etc. I'd guess they see the U.S. market as mostly people who buy the 22mm and nothing else. A few will buy the camera with the available zoom, but I'd guess there are few lens-only sales. This might also explain the pullback on the EF adapter.

Just thinking out loud as I continue shaking and scratching my head. Quien sabe????


----------



## mau47 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

If they are indeed dropping the line after just this model I think it is a dumb move. I was interested in this before the release and after seeing reviews of the horrible AF I decided against it. With the new firmware and the sale I bought two one with each lens and plan to convert one of the bodies for astro. If this camera was solid from release I might be able to understand. 

At this point though we have no real information either way on whether they are going to dump it or simply not sell that particular lens in the US.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Oh come on Canon! I was hesitant to buy the M at first, even at $299. I've been playing with it non-stop since I got it. This is actually a really good mirrorless body and deserves more credit then it got from the press. I thoroughly enjoyed shooting street with it the night I got it and will be doing a lot more of that. I've been playing with adapters and old glass. I love it.

I'm not that interested in the 18-55. I am interested in the 11-22. I am VERY interested in more fast primes like the 22 f/2. I would buy 24mm, 50mm, and 85mm equivalents tomorrow.

I wish Canon would pay me to get their mirrorless strategy on course. Between firmware 3 (focus peaking / short MF throw / touch to AF / AF on record button), new lenses, and new bodies, I would have them on course to backhanding Sony and m4/3 within 2 years.


----------



## neech7 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

CR Guy:

North America is not the same as USA. You put NA in the title and then talked about USA in the body 

Canon Canada is selling this lens. It is on their website, and both Henry's and Vistek have it listed for pre-order. Between the Canadian retailers shipping to US, and eBay, I don't see how it'll be a problem for anyone wanting to buy this lens or any future M products.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

All interesting.

So, now that I am the proud owner of an "M" they might be abandoning this line? I am glad I have the 22. I don't think I'll invest in the 18-55 but rather get a generic adapter and use lenses that I already own. 

What this achieves is a self-fulfilling prophecy. Sales of the M line and accessories will plummet because they are not seemingly supporting this in the USA. Then, the sales and marketing folks will justify the lack of support due to low sales.

Anyone at Canon looking at these threads?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

weird! ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



neech7 said:


> Between the Canadian retailers shipping to US, and eBay, I don't see how it'll be a problem for anyone wanting to buy this lens...



As I stated...you can buy it easily enough, but what if it breaks?


----------



## neech7 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



neuroanatomist said:


> neech7 said:
> 
> 
> > Between the Canadian retailers shipping to US, and eBay, I don't see how it'll be a problem for anyone wanting to buy this lens...
> ...



Good thing it's a two hour drive for me to Canada, I guess.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

That's nuts! If I'm not wrong USA is probably the single largest customer base for Canon and not selling a UWA lens for their one and only Mirrorless Camera in USA just does not make sense ... CR, are you sure you can trust your source for this info?
But if it is true, at least some of you North American's can feel what we go through here everyday ... many of the lenses/cameras/accessories sold in North America can *never* be bought here locally unless we do online shopping and get it shipped ... if anything goes wrong, we have to pay shipping costs two more times to send it for repairs and get it back. I know it sucks


----------



## Zv (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

A highly compact, lightweight, ultra-wide angle lens WITH image stabilization for under $400? Who would want such a thing? Madness! 

;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



neuroanatomist said:


> neech7 said:
> 
> 
> > Between the Canadian retailers shipping to US, and eBay, I don't see how it'll be a problem for anyone wanting to buy this lens...
> ...



Don't stores like Adorama offer store warranties on gray market gear?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

quote Canon Rumors:
_
If it’s not coming to Canon USA, I can’t see it coming to Canada either.

_

http://www.vistek.ca/store/CameraLenses/269981/canon-efm1122mm-f456-stm.aspx


----------



## hmmm (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

I think it's like this:

-- Canon will announce a new M camera with dual pixel AF.

-- At the same time the 11-22 will get its North American release announcement.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*

Notice they say "due to current market conditions". This can mean a lot of things, but to a large company like Canon just having an item out for support and sales means it costs money - a lot of it. The service centers have to be trained and keep parts inventory - just for starters. This costs $$.

My guess is they see NA sales low enough that it's not worth supporting, they mostly just sold them to the Photo sites and rental places. Perhaps this is why they dumped stocks in NA. 

Now with the however many new EOS-M's running in the wild in NA it might be a different story - in a year! Big companies run slowly.


----------



## mrzero (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



yakman said:


> My wild guess.
> 1. The EFs 10-20 is selling well in US, bringing a higher margin.
> EF M 11-22 will be better in performance, lighter, equally or better in build, and much CHEAPER...
> I sold my Sigma 10-20 soon after the 11-22 news release..
> ...



I think this is the crux of it. The 11-22 is the lens that actually interests me for the M line. I'd like to see a size comparison of this lens with M attached, a rebel or xxD with 10-22 attached, and 5D/6D with 17-40 or 16-35 attached. Ultrawide is where it is at for mirrorless -- no autofocus challenges, smaller size due to flange-back and mirror and all that fanciness. 

They won't keep it out, they are just using this to drive interest in the M in the USA. Look at how nuts everybody here just went over the $299 sale. I can't wait to buy one of them used for $200 after the M2 or whatever gets dropped, and the 11-22 will be sitting on B&H shelves by then, I'm sure.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered from Visatek, really want this lens. 

Hmmm, so I bought the kit for $299, and spent $85 (grey market adaptor) + $150 (bulk pack zoom) + $300 (GPS + battery + card) + $400 (WA ZOOM). 

Only $950 spend on excessories for a $300 camera, hey Canon!


----------



## neech7 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



mrzero said:


> I'd like to see a size comparison of this lens with M attached, a rebel or xxD with 10-22 attached, and 5D/6D with 17-40 or 16-35 attached.



http://camerasize.com/compact/#351.386,333.22,312.293,ha,t


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



FunPhotons said:


> Notice they say "due to current market conditions". This can mean a lot of things, but to a large company like Canon just having an item out for support and sales means it costs money - a lot of it. The service centers have to be trained and keep parts inventory - just for starters. This costs $$.
> 
> My guess is they see NA sales low enough that it's not worth supporting, they mostly just sold them to the Photo sites and rental places. Perhaps this is why they dumped stocks in NA.
> 
> Now with the however many new EOS-M's running in the wild in NA it might be a different story - in a year! Big companies run slowly.



The US has a population that is 9x Canada, which is offering the 11-22. They could only repair/service the lens at 1 site rather than all US sites to save money. Maybe the Canadians like the M more than Americans and buy more...


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



Random Orbits said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Notice they say "due to current market conditions". This can mean a lot of things, but to a large company like Canon just having an item out for support and sales means it costs money - a lot of it. The service centers have to be trained and keep parts inventory - just for starters. This costs $$.
> ...



You can't run those kinds of calculations. Corporate finances are more complicated than that. Big companies make stupid decisions sometimes, but they try hard not to lose money. 

I was just giving an example, there are a lot of reasons that go into these types of decisions and we have no idea what they are. The thing to do is just shrug your shoulders and buy it from Canada if you want. If your worries about repair then get a external warranty.


----------



## missitnoonan (Jul 12, 2013)

I do find it heartening for the system's future that some people have been getting the camera with the new 2.02 firmware already installed, that means they have at least been replenishing the supply of cameras somewhat recently. 

The fact that I can't even get the Canon wriststrap in the US? Less heartening.


----------



## mau47 (Jul 12, 2013)

I think they would be silly not to give this line another shot in the US with a new model. There were a ton of missteps in the outset that really hampered this product and a lot of people still wont buy even at the $300 price because of the original issues. Come out with a new model, address the biggest complaints, improve AF a little more over what we have now on 2.02 and maybe even drop the MSRP a little as original price leaves little reason to buy except for portability if you're even remotely serious about photography.


----------



## steveclix (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like a job for eBay International!!!!


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmmmm It seems they are toning down their message:

Dear Jonathan:
Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding your EOS-M and the sale of the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens in the U.S. market.
At this present time, Canon USA has not made any announcements regarding the sale of the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens to the U.S. market. For now, only a European release has been announced. Support for the EOS-M System is currently available and there have been no indication that Canon plans to discontinue support in the near future.
Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS-M. Thank you for choosing Canon.
Sincerely,
Rodney
Technical Support Representative


----------



## BruinBear (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



mrzero said:


> yakman said:
> 
> 
> > My wild guess.
> ...



http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-efm-11-22-4-5p6-is-stm/images/lensescompared.jpg


----------



## traveller (Jul 12, 2013)

I think that there are three possible explanations (in order of likelihood): 

1. The moderator who responded on the Canon USA forum was ill briefed and was wrong. 

2. Canon are planning a big relaunch of the EOS-M system this Autumn (sorry, Fall ) and want to announce the 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM as a "new" lens in the USA at that time. 

3. Sales figures of mirrorless cameras are flattening off and Canon is quietly pulling out of the market segment (at least for now).


----------



## nolken (Jul 12, 2013)

If this is the case I may not be opening my EOS-M box until I near the end of my return period. between this and the adapter becoming a non-returnable preorder item, I am beginning to question the future of the mirrorless line. I don't want to own a "limited edition" camera not knowing the stability of future support.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

nolken said:


> If this is the case I may not be opening my EOS-M box until I near the end of my return period. between this and the adapter becoming a non-returnable preorder item, I am beginning to question the future of the mirrorless line. I don't want to own a "limited edition" camera not knowing the stability of future support.



That's odd. How do you buy anything? Canon may discontinue any of their stuff tomorrow, in fact they do it all the time. I got a 5DmII that _barely_ supports the new RT flash system, but is missing a number of features (i.e. groups). What about the GPS hotshoe accessory I got for the EOS-M? Nope. Canon refuses to make easy firmware upgrades in an effort to get me to dump the camera and buy a new one. Annoying. At any rate this hardly counts as indicating the line is dead.


----------



## nolken (Jul 12, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> nolken said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the case I may not be opening my EOS-M box until I near the end of my return period. between this and the adapter becoming a non-returnable preorder item, I am beginning to question the future of the mirrorless line. I don't want to own a "limited edition" camera not knowing the stability of future support.
> ...



Canon won't discontinue the EF, or EF-S, lens mount anytime soon. The EF-M line has 2 lenses, and they may discontinue the mount if they discontinue the camera line. I feel very comfortable buying EF lenses and cameras because know the line has a long future. The future of the mirrorless seems sketchy at the moment. And Canon refusing to make "easy" firmware upgrades rarely makes your camera obsolete. The hardware becomes obsolete before the firmware, which would mean you have to upgrade your camera if you want the better performance of newer cameras. The camera can only be as strong as it's weakest link, and when that weakest link is the hardware it is time to upgrade. The fact that you question how I buy anything makes me question why you are on CR. Is the future not what CR is about? Why do we want to know these rumors? Do the rumors not alter your current purchase decisions?


----------



## brad-man (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure seems like a curious turn of events. Hopefully, now that there are a bunch of _Ms_ in the wild, Sigma will release the 30mm f/2.8 DN/A and the 60mm f/2.8 DN/A in the _M_ mount. I could live with that...


----------



## Grendel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Dear Grendel:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Canon product support. We understand you have a question regarding the EOS M digital camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## axtstern (Jul 12, 2013)

I have ordered the 11-22mm from Amazon.de today.
ETA: 17-18th of July
Available amount of lenses and the price was volatile througout the day with currently more lenses in stock than this morning and the price 20 Euro up as well.


----------



## jcollett (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I'll wait for white boxed versions of this lens to flood SE Asia markets, then pick it up cheap on eBay. At $600 for the ef-m UWA, one might as well use the ef-s 10-22 with the adapter.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jul 12, 2013)

jcollett said:


> At $600 for the ef-m UWA, one might as well use the ef-s 10-22 with the adapter.



+1 I shouldn't have sold mine. 

AND you get the extra 1mm


----------



## bholliman (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is the response I just received from Canon - very similar to what Grendel received. I specifically ask if the EOS-M or the M system was being discontinued. I added the underline:

"Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding whether Canon will release the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens in the U.S. market.
Canon recently announced that the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens will be available to the European market. Currently, there has not been any announcements whether the lens will be available for the U.S. market. If Canon U.S.A. decides to sell the EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens in the U.S market, a press release will be made on Canon's website, www.usa.canon.com. The EOS-M System is still produced and supported by Canon U.S.A. and there is no indication that support is being discontinued in the near future.
Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS-M. Thank you for choosing Canon.
Sincerely,
Rodney
Technical Support Representative"


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 12, 2013)

I was going to say that Canon might be structured where Canon USA is a different organization (with different profit and loss statement and decision chain) than Canon Japan, etc. Apparently that is the case and Canon USA decided not to release the lens, for whatever reason.


----------



## neech7 (Jul 12, 2013)

jcollett said:


> At $600 for the ef-m UWA, one might as well use the ef-s 10-22 with the adapter.



The new lens will be cheaper, lighter, smaller, stabilized, and optically superior. Looks like 5 good reasons to choose it over the 10-22 plus adaptor.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2013)

neech7 said:


> jcollett said:
> 
> 
> > At $600 for the ef-m UWA, one might as well use the ef-s 10-22 with the adapter.
> ...



+1...Indeed, the MTF chart does show the new UWA STM is better than EF-S. 

I see and hear people buying EF & EF-S adapter(s) to use with M...sounds like FUN ;D....for some reasons, I just can't do it. Tiny body with big lens - feel like is not balance at all.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 13, 2013)

Between this and the recent fire sale on the M, I can only guess that sales have been disastrous in the USA, which actually corresponds with mirrorless sales in general - Japan/Asian market is huge, Europe decent, USA, DSLR still dominates. 

I hope that's not true, but it's not looking good


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone think we should all continue to contact Canon about this? Or are we wasting our time? 

I got almost the same response.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone think we should all continue to contact Canon about this? Or are we wasting our time?
> 
> I got almost the same response.



You can always buy this lens from Japan through Ebay etc. I'll be in Hong Kong from Jul 21th to 26th, will keep an eye it. If avaiable, I'll pick one up.


----------



## tnargs (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: EF-M 11-22 f/4-5.6 IS STM Not Coming to North America?*



FunPhotons said:


> Notice they say "due to current market conditions". This can mean a lot of things, but to a large company like Canon just having an item out for support and sales means it costs money - a lot of it. The service centers have to be trained and keep parts inventory - just for starters. This costs $$.
> 
> My guess is they see NA sales low enough that it's not worth supporting, they mostly just sold them to the Photo sites and rental places. Perhaps this is why they dumped stocks in NA.
> 
> Now with the however many new EOS-M's running in the wild in NA it might be a different story - in a year! Big companies run slowly.



How can volumes be uneconomical for USA when volumes are sufficient for Canada and Australia?


----------



## dadgummit (Jul 13, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone think we should all continue to contact Canon about this? Or are we wasting our time?
> 
> I got almost the same response.



Keep going. The more people that respond the more likely it is they will carry the lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2013)

dilbert said:


> So if the dumping of the EOS-M was at cost because units were failing to sell then Canon USA would probably have little confidence in the camera selling and thus accessories (i.e lenses) selling well. Even after dumping the camera, they would expect people to have it but not see it as a long term friend.
> 
> It may be that Canon USA have formed the opinion that people who buy Canon in the USA do so because of DSLRs (and possibly compacts) but for those interested in MILC, they've already bought into NEX or m4/3 and thus because Canon is so far behind, won't buy into the Canon system (in the USA.)



That makes sense. But it could also be that Canon USA's M-series product manager has an irrational fear of prime numbers, so a lens with 11 in the name was declined. 

The mind of Canon is inscrutable.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 13, 2013)

Where are the benefits of global trade ? Gone ?

I tried to find a german dealer who sells the EOS M with the 22mm - not possible, just a set which includes the Adapter and the flash for 630 EUR (~800 $). I thought about ordering the 299$-Offer from BH Photo (470 $ with taxes and delivery) resulting in 370 EUR final price. Next day the offer was gone ... 
A large online dealer with amazing product palettes online doesn't deliver from US to Germany - weird things.

Now they wan't sell the 11-22 in US ? As many of you mentioned this is a very attractive lens because it is much smaller than alternatives and might show extraordinary IQ (we have to wait for real world samples).

Now it is easier to send asparagus for 3 $ by plane for 10000 kilometers - compared to a 300 $ lens which has the same weight/volume and is much easier to store ....?!


----------



## photonius (Jul 13, 2013)

Hasn't this happened in the past?? I'm not sure if I remember correctly, but I thought the 55-250 IS was also released in the USA with a delay,
because of initial supply issues? Now, the various emails simply indicate that Canon USA doesn't know when they will release the
lens. It would not surprise me if the 11-22 will be a hotseller in Asia. This lens is what makes the EOS-M system really attractive, 
having UWA in a really compact form, that's where mirrorless shines. So, it would make sense to delay release in the USA, which does
not have a strong EOS-M market yet. But Canon USA would shoot themselves in the foot if they didn't release the lens eventually. 
The lens lineup is part of what makes the strength of a system - no lenses => little interest (in addition to the AF issue).


----------



## JimS (Jul 13, 2013)

*Does B&H know something CanonUSA not willing to admit? EOS M discontinued?*

B&H Photo lists the white model of the EOS-M as "Discontinued". I am not sure if B&H Photo ever carried the silver or red models, but it does not currently even list them on its website.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=orderHistory&A=details&Q=&sku=883487&is=REG


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Does B&H know something that CanonUSA not willing to admit? EOS discontinued?*



JimS said:


> B&H Photo lists the white model of the EOS-M as "Discontinued". I am not sure if B&H Photo ever carried the silver or red models, but it does not currently even list them on its website.



White with the 22mm, yes. White with the 18-55mm is listed as back ordered, and red with 18-55mm is not only listed, it's in stock for $349.


----------



## tomsop (Jul 13, 2013)

I just heard that canon is releasing the .43inch-.86inch IS stm lens instead for the USA.


----------



## NormanBates (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Hehe that was funny ;D

This not-for-the-US stance makes me rethink what I believe the recent EOS-M sale to mean: it may not be in order to make room for the next model, it may be in order to kill the M line and keep selling it only in Japan, where mirrorless is king. We'll see...


----------



## t.linn (Jul 13, 2013)

The most interesting part of this story for me is the fact that Canon USA has the autonomy to say "no thanks" to the mothership in Japan.

I refuse to believe that anyone is pulling the plug on the M system. If they did so, failing to recognize the lack of demand was related to an uncompetitive offering and a late entry into the market, the whole of management should be summarily dismissed. At some point, Canon will realize that just putting their name on a product does not guarantee its success.


----------



## archiea (Jul 14, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I ordered from Visatek, really want this lens.
> 
> Hmmm, so I bought the kit for $299, and spent $85 (grey market adaptor) + $150 (bulk pack zoom) + $300 (GPS + battery + card) + $400 (WA ZOOM).
> 
> Only $950 spend on excessories for a $300 camera, hey Canon!



Where do you find visatek? Is it on eBay?


----------



## archiea (Jul 14, 2013)

nolken said:


> If this is the case I may not be opening my EOS-M box until I near the end of my return period. between this and the adapter becoming a non-returnable preorder item, I am beginning to question the future of the mirrorless line. I don't want to own a "limited edition" camera not knowing the stability of future support.



Just use it. Canon disappearing tomorrow won't stop it from working. It's a great little camera.


----------



## archiea (Jul 14, 2013)

BTW, Samy's camera here in Los Angeles doesn't even feature the Eos-m on their website. I could be wrong since their search engine is a little touchy. I searched their entire mirrorless lineup and no eos-M. Such a great Little camera. What a loss.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2013)

archiea said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered from Visatek
> ...



Typo. It's Vistek - www.vistek.ca.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 15, 2013)

traveller said:


> I think that there are three possible explanations (in order of likelihood):
> 
> 1. The moderator who responded on the Canon USA forum was ill briefed and was wrong.
> 
> ...


honestly, I think we are all making a big deal about nothing. I think this is a clear case of #1 and and 2 above.
Canon customer support does not have a unified message and are responding to emails with poorly worded statements which are being mistaken as overall facts or press releases from Canon.
I see no reason why this one lens, of all the lenses in the Canon lineup would not be released in the US. I'd say it is far far more likely that Canon is planning an EOS-M2 launch soon and they want this lens to be part of the big announcement.
I'd say this lens will almost certainly be announced by September or October alongside the updated EOS-M. 

I do not see the EOS-M system being abandoned by Canon in the near future.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> I do not see the EOS-M system being abandoned by Canon in the near future.



By Canon, certainly not. But what about by Canon USA? The M has been out for about a year - if you're in the US and want the Canon wrist strap for it, can you order it from B&H? No - because Canon USA decided not to sell that, nor the leather neck strap.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 16, 2013)

This lense is great. Picked it up last thursday the day it was released. Had fun with it all weekend.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jul 16, 2013)

Sometimes corporations do silly things.

When the Apple IIgs was introduced, the Israeli distributor would not sell it, as Macs were more profitable per-unit.

A couple of local PC distributors joked they didn't send flowers with thank you notes because it would raise the suspicion they sent bribes as well.


----------

